# Sta-bil marine vs. Quicksilver additives vs. seafoam



## TF89 (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok, I'm sure there has been a ton of discussion on this already, but I have a few questions... What is the best fuel treatment for my 50 HP Merc 2-Stroke. For the most part everybody I know uses sta-bil marine, but I have heard some seafoam users say theirs is better, and so far nobody use the Merc Quicksilver 3 fluid process. I'm looking for something to fight the pain of ethanol (although I'm trying my hardest to use ethanol free gas), along with a good engine treatment, and fuel stabilizer. Any help would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Starting the beginning of October I start adding Stabil Marine after every fill up. I've owned all forms of outboards and have never had a problem. The only time I use Sea Foam is during the spring and summer months.

That's just my .02 and I'm sure everyone will have a different opinion.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I do the opposite.I run stabil all season then run last tank of the yr with a good dose of seafoam and store over the winter full of gas and seafoam.First tank of spring gets a good clean from the winter seafoam then stabil starts again.That's my routine.Don't think it really matters as long as you use SOMETHING to combat ethanol and use it religiously.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Stabil full time all year, in both my outboards and small motors around the house. When ever I buy gas I use it, I've never had a problem with any of them. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I use seafoam during the season then use stabil for storage.
sherman


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I too have the Merc 50 two stroke, use the blue Stabil during the season, use the red one for storage in winter, never no problems


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

You will get as many opinions as fishermen.... I have Googled this, read every forum and most everyone agrees.... use something. I currently use stabil red _and_ blue with most every fill up. With past boats I never used anything till storage time and then used the red. I have never had any issues related to gas.


----------



## Binks61 (Apr 16, 2006)

Seafoam, every tank since 2004 and an extra can before storing in the mines for the winter. Been starting first crank every spring.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Look up Star Tron fuel treatment. Been using it for years at every fill up.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

After having 3 carbs rebuilt on my 50 hp merc the mechanics recommended startron to prevent further problems from ehtenol. also acts as winter stabilizer. 
EB


----------

